# Whats better - Bow or gun hunting?



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

I have done both kinds of hunting. Deer , turkey and ducks with a gun. Rabbits and deer with a bow. There is nothing like having a woody or teal on the fly coming straight down the river, or having bluebills coming in low to the water. But the next challenge will be a turkey with a bow with no blind. I can't make up my mind.


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Tigger, I have gotten two turkeys with a bow, both in the fall while deer hunting in a climber stand. Its tough, I tried to get two different shots off last year but got busted both times. Its amazing how they can see the smallest movement 80 yards away.


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

why make up your mind? you get to do both!!!
i like both also.but,i've learned far more about deer while bowhunting than i ever have when gun hunting.more relaxing too!


----------



## theprowler (Jul 14, 2004)

gotta love the woods when you got a bow...


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Chopiq, Thats great on the turkeys. Twice at saltfork during spring turkey season I think if I had a bow I could have got a shot. I have a great place with trees and boulders to draw back on them. Both times had my gun and got two nice ones.
Agree on the learning about the deer during bow season. Less people moving around and everything is on regular schedule. Go Ohio state!
One time while bow hunting out of my stand I had an owl land 5 feet away from me. I pretty sure it was a great horned. Was there for about 2 minutes and saw me blink a couple of times and left. They make no sound when they fly!


----------



## newfish (Jun 19, 2006)

I love gun and bow hunting for deer more than anything but for opposite reasons.When bow hunting its normally relaxing and slow paced unless the rut is kicking then its a whole other story.But gun hunting guns are boomin everywhere and things can get crazy in a hurry!Bow season is just around the corner boys CANT WAIT!!!!!


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Both seasons have their own perks. First off, like newfish said, bowseason is slow and relaxing. During gun season, I often see a lot more deer because of the amount of hunters in the woods. If I have to choose, I will have to go with bow. Its too easy to blast a deer at 75 yards with a gun. The nice challenge to bow hunting is that the deer have to be close.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

I truely enjoy bowhunting for deer. To me a cold Nov. morning is a ZEN like experience. I can have a awesome hunt and never shoot a deer.. Just enjoying being outside and in the hunt. Gun hunting is about comradery and spending time with my dad, brother, and family...But I don't enjoy the actual hunting nearly as much. Waterfowl hunting to me is a chance to goof off with friends...Don't get me wrong..We work hard..but its nice not having to worry about scent and holding still and being quite for long hours.


----------



## FishinDawg (Mar 9, 2005)

For me bowhunting is the purest form of hunting a person can do, I dont have to fight the masses in the woods, I can hunker down by a tree or in a stand and not really worry about a group of hunters walking thru the area. a cool October or November morning in the woods, is about as close to heaven as a person can get, to me bow hunting isnt about shooting a deer, thats just a bonus, to me it's being out in the woods.


----------

